# Rear door panels loose



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Almost sounds like the clips didn't latch on the back side of the panels, or the dealer broke them off? I'd take it back and ask them to check it, and get the panel Secure and tight like it was when the car was built by GM.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

The Dealer didn't touch the passenger side rear door, and it is the same way. Both are loose. Can someone verify that their door panels fit snug/secure all the way around the entire door panel?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

mine has no gap.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a 2011 Cruze RS with 7,000 miles on it with no squeeks and my door panels are tight with no gaps all the way around on all doors.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies  The Cruze is going in to the Dealer in about a week for an oil change, I will have them look at that, maybe the clips are broken, or were never installed?? Thanks again.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> I have had a lot of squeeks and rattles in my 2012 Cruze RS. I have been checking around the interior looking for these squeeks and rattles when I noticed there is a 1/4" gap on the lower portion of the rear door panel by the speaker location. I can push the door panel in about a 1/4" before it makes contact with the door. Both sides are like this and I just had the vehicle in to the dealer a couple weeks ago to have them fix the drivers side rear door handle (outside, which was loose). They had to remove the door panel to adjust the door handle rod, so you would think that they would notice that the door panel is loose. Is this normal on the Cruze? It has been too cold out for me to really dive into it and check it out in depth. Thanks for the input!




ChuzCruze,
You should not have a gap in your doors as you have explained. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. In the meantime if you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Thanks for the replies  The Cruze is going in to the Dealer in about a week for an oil change, I will have them look at that, maybe the clips are broken, or were never installed?? Thanks again.



they may have taken both panels off just to tighten both while there already doing the other


----------

